# Marriott Lifetime Platinum! finally!



## mav (Jan 1, 2018)

What a way to start the New Year! FINALLY, I am Lifetime Marriott Platinum! I had wayyyy over 1,000 nights, but was short on points. Today, January 1st. I transferred 50,000 miles from United Airlines to my Marriott account and now will have over the 2,000, 000 points  needed. I transferred 35,000 more then I actually needed. What a way to start the New Year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It  seemed to take forever to get here, now finally I am here Happy New Year


----------



## Nickfromct (Jan 1, 2018)

mav said:


> What a way to start the New Year! FINALLY, I am Lifetime Marriott Platinum! I had wayyyy over 1,000 nights, but was short on points. Today, January 1st. I transferred 50,000 miles from United Airlines to my Marriott account and now will have over the 2,000, 000 points  needed. I transferred 35,000 more then I actually needed. What a way to start the New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do those transfers count?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats!  But I don't believe transfers count. ???


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2018)

Nickfromct said:


> Do those transfers count?


I know that transfers between MR accounts count. If you transfer points to another MR member, your lifetime points go down and their go up. Not sure how points transferred from airlines work though.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 1, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I know that transfers between MR accounts count. If you transfer points to another MR member, your lifetime points go down and their go up. Not sure how points transferred from airlines work though.


Since transfers from SPG to Marriott don't count, I would be surprised if transfers from airline miles count.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 1, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Since transfers from SPG to Marriott don't count, I would be surprised if transfers from airline miles count.


Yes, all transfers count except SPG transfers.  I think that exception is because they are still working on how to combine the two programs.


----------



## mav (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes, I can transfer 50,000 miles per year from United Airlines to Marriott  and it does count towards lifetime. And no , points moved from SPG to Marriott do not count. It does pay to check out everything before moving from one program to another to be sure of what you are due.  I am just so glad to finally reach Lifetime Platinum. . Nights were easy because we do a lot of hotel stays but the points were another thing.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 1, 2018)

mav said:


> Yes, I can transfer 50,000 miles per year from United Airlines to Marriott  and it does count towards lifetime. And no , points moved from SPG to Marriott do not count. It does pay to check out everything before moving from one program to another to be sure of what you are due.  I am just so glad to finally reach Lifetime Platinum. . Nights were easy because we do a lot of hotel stays but the points were another thing.


Happy for you!  
We are the opposite. 
Lots of points and but nights are at 699.  Husband retiring this year so plan to hit 750 this year for lifetime Plat.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 1, 2018)

Congratulations!  I'm sure it's a great feeling.

To confirm other statements: my DW transferred points, I've purchased points from Marriott, transferred UA miles for points, transferred Chase UR for points, earned points with Marriott Visa, and transferred SPG points. With the exception of SPG, all points counted toward lifetime status.

I've set a goal of getting lifetime platinum this year. I'll hit 750 nights in Apr and have a plan for getting the additional points I need (additional transfers from DW, UR, Marriott Visa, UA miles, and purchasing points). If all goes as planned, I'll celebrate LP this year. 

I want to achieve LP before the merger of programs. It may be overkill depending on the new requirements; however, I'd rather do it and not have needed to than not do it and having LP requirements change for the worse.

Congrats again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## l0410z (Jan 1, 2018)

First congratulations....I seem to have the opposite challenge than many.  I have 2.4M points and only 583 nights credit.  I traded my Monarch for points (130k) 4 times when they had a 480k travel package for  4 round trip tickets anywhere but not sure how I got to the 2.4 number.  It will take me 4 or 5 years to get to 750.  They keep gifting me platinum since 2013 after achieving it in 2012.  I got to 53 nights in 2017. I was once gifted platimnum with only 50 nights but my gut tells me with the purchase of Starwood, my gifting streak has ended.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Yes, I can transfer 50,000 miles per year from United Airlines to Marriott  and it does count towards lifetime. And no , points moved from SPG to Marriott do not count. It does pay to check out everything before moving from one program to another to be sure of what you are due.  I am just so glad to finally reach Lifetime Platinum. . Nights were easy because we do a lot of hotel stays but the points were another thing.


In the same boat as you. Have over 1200 nights but under 500k points.  

Would anyone like to trade nights for points ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 2, 2018)

Congratulations on your achievement. Platinum Level is a honor for a very loyal Marriott traveler.


----------



## mav (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes! To frank 808
Have you got the Chase Sapphire Reserve card? I think right now it's a 50,000 point sign up bonus, and then u get 3 points on a dollar for anything to do with travel. All my maintenance fees come under that, airport parking, exchange fees, airlines tickets, it all adds up FAST! Your spouse can also get the credit card and then call Chase when the bonus hits and the spouse can at that point ok Chase to move the points to your ultimate rewards as long as you  live in the same house.  After that you can move your ultimate rewards to Marriott.
   You cam also buy 50,000 points per year thru Marriott, but the cost is $625 to do that.  I have  1,112 nights but the points were a pain because we are leisure travelers , own no Marriott timeshares , and before we retired our jobs did not involve travel. The stays were on our dime except for the point  redemptions. Hope this helps


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 2, 2018)

Congratulations! I've been a Marriott Lifetime Platinum member for about three years now. The biggest perk, of course, is the automatic room upgrade if it's available when you check in. I've had to adjust my thinking since turning Platinum regarding reservations. In the past, I would often pay for the upgraded room/view when making my reservation. Now--depending on the location and time of year--I often reserve just a basic room hoping there's a decent chance to get the upgrade. And if the issue is in doubt, I call the exclusive Platinum member 800 number and ask the reservations agent what my odds are of getting an upgrade. A lot of the time, they will simply do the upgrade for me over the phone!

One more key benefit: with the acquisition of the Starwood properties last year, you're now also Lifetime Platinum with Starwood. You will love it!


----------



## mav (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you for the well wishes and info. WOW! I did not know that lifetime SPG would be part of it. I thought lifetime had to be earned in what ever other program you did not have it in. I did know, however, that  I would have Platinum in SPG , just not lifetime. R u sure? Will be doubly excited if so. I have heard fantastic things about SPG, and have the Amex SPG credit card . Just got it about 1 month ago, and already completed the $30000 spend and got the sign up bonus. 
  BTW, I have redeemed Marriott points for fantastic stays including 10 nights at each of Marriott on the Champs Elysses, and Boscolo Rome. Also 5 nights at the  Renassance Lucerne , and assorted others. LOVE Marriott.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Thank you for the well wishes and info. WOW! I did not know that lifetime SPG would be part of it. I thought lifetime had to be earned in what ever other program you did not have it in. I did know, however, that  I would have Platinum in SPG , just not lifetime. R u sure? Will be doubly excited if so. I have heard fantastic things about SPG, and have the Amex SPG credit card . Just got it about 1 month ago, and already completed the $30000 spend and got the sign up bonus.
> BTW, I have redeemed Marriott points for fantastic stays including 10 nights at each of Marriott on the Champs Elysses, and Boscolo Rome. Also 5 nights at the  Renassance Lucerne , and assorted others. LOVE Marriott.


After the merger of Marriott and Starwood (Hotel), they offer reciprocal elite status.  You have to go online to link your 2 rewards accounts.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes, I can assure you that you're now a Lifetime Platinum member of Starwood as well. I've been the happy recipient of it ever since the merger was completed. You may also be aware that you can convert points across both platforms at a rate of 3 Marriott points to 1 SPG point as many times as you wish. Another great benefit! (though you don't need to be a Platinum member to do so).


----------



## bazzap (Jan 2, 2018)

I understand reciprocal elite status, as I am MR Platinum and having linked my accounts I am now also SPG Platinum.
I will be MR Lifetime Platinum, as soon as the 2017 rollover nights are applied.
I didn’t realise though that this will automatically give me SPG Lifetime Platinum?
If so, this will be most welcome.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2018)

You aren't technically Lifetime Platinum in SPG. It is simply because of the matching status when you link your accounts that you also get Platinum in SPG based on your MR lifetime platinum status. Since it is lifetime in MR, then the linked SPG account will always have Platinum status.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 3, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You aren't technically Lifetime Platinum in SPG. It is simply because of the matching status when you link your accounts that you also get Platinum in SPG based on your MR lifetime platinum status. Since it is lifetime in MR, then the linked SPG account will always have Platinum status.


That makes far more sense, in a similar way to MVC Chairman’s Club status not giving you genuine Lifetime Platinum status as it is dependent on continuing qualification.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 3, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You aren't technically Lifetime Platinum in SPG. It is simply because of the matching status when you link your accounts that you also get Platinum in SPG based on your MR lifetime platinum status. Since it is lifetime in MR, then the linked SPG account will always have Platinum status.


So what does this mean? Do we know if we'll be treated as a platinum member at SPG hotels?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Congratulations! I've been a Marriott Lifetime Platinum member for about three years now. The biggest perk, of course, is the automatic room upgrade if it's available when you check in. I've had to adjust my thinking since turning Platinum regarding reservations. In the past, I would often pay for the upgraded room/view when making my reservation. Now--depending on the location and time of year--I often reserve just a basic room hoping there's a decent chance to get the upgrade. And if the issue is in doubt, I call the exclusive Platinum member 800 number and ask the reservations agent what my odds are of getting an upgrade. A lot of the time, they will simply do the upgrade for me over the phone!
> 
> One more key benefit: with the acquisition of the Starwood properties last year, you're now also Lifetime Platinum with Starwood. You will love it!


Now you make me want to call up the Platinum reservation line!  Is this the 800 Platinum number for SPG?  I don't see a Platinum phone number for Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So what does this mean? Do we know if we'll be treated as a platinum member at SPG hotels?


Yes, you will be treated as a Platinum member at SPG hotels as long as you have linked your accounts. Doesn't matter if you are lifetime platinum or just regular platinum. Lifetime really doesn't get you anything more other than you don't have to re-qualify on nights every year.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 4, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Now you make me want to call up the Platinum reservation line!  Is this the 800 Platinum number for SPG?  I don't see a Platinum phone number for Marriott.


The Platinum Reservations line is 1.800.399.4229. They'll ask you for your MR number and then offer first-class service.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> The Platinum Reservations line is 1.800.399.4229. They'll ask you for your MR number and then offer first-class service.


Thank you!  I called a regular number a couple of days to make a reservation for Singapore Marriott and it was not a pleasant experience.  I will try this next week as I have another reservation to make for Hong Kong and when the reservation window opens up.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Thank you!  I called a regular number a couple of days to make a reservation for Singapore Marriott and it was not a pleasant experience.  I will try this next week as I have another reservation to make for Hong Kong and when the reservation window opens up.


Why not just make the reservation online?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Why not just make the reservation online?


I used a travel package and online system does not allow a travel package to be attached.  Only an agent can do that.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 4, 2018)

mav said:


> What a way to start the New Year! FINALLY, I am Lifetime Marriott Platinum! I had wayyyy over 1,000 nights, but was short on points. Today, January 1st. I transferred 50,000 miles from United Airlines to my Marriott account and now will have over the 2,000, 000 points  needed. I transferred 35,000 more then I actually needed. What a way to start the New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! How would I transfer United Points to Marriott? We have funneled points to my husband’s account and he should already be Lifetime. However, they told me that points transferred from my account to his would not count toward Lifetime, and when we put my number as primary owner on MVC account last year, all MVC points have gone to me so he did not finish up the points requirement last year. We have several options for transferring airline points but didn’t realize we could do that. Do have United in his name. Also, thought I would get the SPG card for him, so good to know those can’t be transferred. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## rthib (Jan 4, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I used a travel package and online system does not allow a travel package to be attached.  Only an agent can do that.


You don't have to call to make reservation. You can make reservation and then attach reward later.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2018)

rthib said:


> You don't have to call to make reservation. You can make reservation and then attach reward later.


The system would ask if you want to use cash or reward.  If you choose reward, it will pull the points again.  If you use "cash" option, it poses an issue later if "reward" rooms are no longer available when you call to attach a reward redemption to it, thereby invalidating the reservation + there is no longer an reward-eligible room.  You still ALWAYS need to call to attach a travel package certificate to the room.  There is no way around it.


----------



## rthib (Jan 4, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> The system would ask if you want to use cash or reward.  If you choose reward, it will pull the points again.  If you use "cash" option, it poses an issue later if "reward" rooms are no longer available when you call to attach a reward redemption to it, thereby invalidating the reservation + there is no longer an reward-eligible room.  You still ALWAYS need to call to attach a travel package certificate to the room.  There is no way around it.



Yes, you need to call to attach the reward. 
No, you do not need to call to make the reservation.
If you haven't ordered travel package and are worried about you point balance not being enough to order package, just call and order travel package for any hotel.
Then when window opens you can make reservation yourself online. Platinum line is his and miss sometimes on reservations.

I do it all the time. I trust myself to make reservation then it is always a quick call to attach the reward.


----------



## mav (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello Ann in Ca,
   I am 1K on United Airlines, and one of the  perks is that anyone gold and up  can  transfer 50,000 points per year to their  Marriott account, and those points count towards lifetime . It usually takes 7 to 10 business days to clear, and then lifetime points go up by 50,000 points.
   Here is the link   https://secure.unitedmileageplus.com/reg/rewards_plus/index.html
Hope this helps.


----------



## mav (Jan 4, 2018)

Ann in CA said:


> Congratulations! How would I transfer United Points to Marriott? We have funneled points to my husband’s account and he should already be Lifetime. However, they told me that points transferred from my account to his would not count toward Lifetime, and when we put my number as primary owner on MVC account last year, all MVC points have gone to me so he did not finish up the points requirement last year. We have several options for transferring airline points but didn’t realize we could do that. Do have United in his name. Also, thought I would get the SPG card for him, so good to know those can’t be transferred. Thanks for all the great info!


 
  Thank you for the well wishes 
Hello Ann in Ca,
I am 1K on United Airlines, and one of the perks is that anyone gold and up can transfer 50,000 points per year to their Marriott account, and those points count towards lifetime . It usually takes 7 to 10 business days to clear, and then lifetime points go up by 50,000 points.
Here is the link https://secure.unitedmileageplus.com/reg/rewards_plus/index.html
Hope this helps.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2018)

rthib said:


> Yes, you need to call to attach the reward.
> No, you do not need to call to make the reservation.
> If you haven't ordered travel package and are worried about you point balance not being enough to order package, just call and order travel package for any hotel.
> Then when window opens you can make reservation yourself online. Platinum line is his and miss sometimes on reservations.
> ...


I think you and I are saying something different.  Let's say this is not my first rodeo.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Thank you for the well wishes
> Hello Ann in Ca,
> I am 1K on United Airlines, and one of the perks is that anyone gold and up can transfer 50,000 points per year to their Marriott account, and those points count towards lifetime . It usually takes 7 to 10 business days to clear, and then lifetime points go up by 50,000 points.
> Here is the link https://secure.unitedmileageplus.com/reg/rewards_plus/index.html
> Hope this helps.


If you're Marriott Platinum, you can register for RewardsPlus. This will get you United Silver, which will let you do the same. I transferred 50K last year, and just started the process for another 50K this year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jd2601 (Jan 4, 2018)

I believe Platinum Premier gives you now gold with United and as you mentioned Platinum gives you  Silver. Nice perk!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I think you and I are saying something different.  Let's say this is not my first rodeo.


If you have previously converted to the travel package and have the certificate in your MR account, doesn't the option exist to attach the certificate at the time you are reserving online? This is how it works when we make a reservation and want to use our free night CC certificate.

There is a way around having a points reservation that you really need not take all your points. You first make a dummy reservation that uses most of your MR points. Then you make the real reservation that you do want. You then cancel the original reservation and the points are then returned to your account. You can then attach a certificate to the real reservation by calling Marriott Rewards customer service. This is very useful for us and we have used it when we don't yet have enough points for a travel package. So we make the dummy reservation then the real one followed by cancelling the dummy. Then when we have enough points for the travel package, we convert and have them attach the certificate to the points reservation.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 4, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have previously converted to the travel package and have the certificate in your MR account, doesn't the option exist to attach the certificate at the time you are reserving online? This is how it works when we make a reservation and want to use our free night CC certificate.



I recall seeing this in the past. Now it doesn't show up when I try to book with a reward. Seems like I'd have to call to attach the travel cert now (hmmm).

I have a 1 night Cert from a promotional reward, but I can't attach it as well. I haven't reached my first anniversary for my Marriott card so I can't determine if I'd be able to attach that one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have previously converted to the travel package and have the certificate in your MR account, doesn't the option exist to attach the certificate at the time you are reserving online? This is how it works when we make a reservation and want to use our free night CC certificate.
> 
> There is a way around having a points reservation that you really need not take all your points. You first make a dummy reservation that uses most of your MR points. Then you make the real reservation that you do want. You then cancel the original reservation and the points are then returned to your account. You can then attach a certificate to the real reservation by calling Marriott Rewards customer service. This is very useful for us and we have used it when we don't yet have enough points for a travel package. So we make the dummy reservation then the real one followed by cancelling the dummy. Then when we have enough points for the travel package, we convert and have them attach the certificate to the points reservation.



For the 1-night freebie that is given for the Marriott Visa, you can use that to attach to an online reward booking.  For travel packages, there is not a way to attach it.

Back in Nov, I did not have enough for both a Cat 8 and Cat 9 so I booked two Cat 1-5 5-night travel packages, wanting to use them in Dec 2018 in Singapore (Cat 8) and Hong Kong (Cat 9).  I needed the United Airlines points plus wanting to get their 25K bonus.

Anyway, I got the first Cat 1-5 hotel portion upgraded to Cat 8 for Singapore a couple of weeks ago.  The math for that, they deducted 75K, and refunded 10K, net increase of 65K which is consistent, i.e., upgrading from 235K Cat 1-5 to 300K for Cat 8.  Why I am breaking this down... read below for the Cat 9 upgrade.

BTW, I did think about using your workaround in booking and cancelling because I do now have alot of MRPs in my account, great minds !!!

Since I will need to call Marriott to upgrade my 2nd Cat 1-5 cert to Cat 9 anyway, I have to make that 1 call to Marriott Rewards desk first.  The 2nd call will be to attach the certificate so I might as well have Reservation desk make the reservation and attach the certificate at the same time.  Here is what happened today with regards to upgrading the package.  On the chart, Cat 9 5-night travel package requires 345K points.  It should require 110K points to upgrade from Cat 1-5 to Cat 9, right????  The agent repeated several times that the upgrade would take 95K points.  I told her it should be 110K but I was not going to argue with her.   When it was completed, it showed that it took 105K and refunded 10K, net of 95K.  So Cat 9 5 nights should really require 330K.  What am I missing here????  If there is such a discrepancy, I will book Cat 1-5 travel package first before upgrading to Cat 9 in the future.  In the past I just booked a straight Cat 9 travel package.

The Hong Kong stay date has not opened up yet and when it does I will call the Marriott Platinum Reservation desk to book the dates and attach the certificate.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks! He was  Gold with United from Platinum premier one year, but think he is only Silver now. Will check it out. Will see what I can do!
Ann


mav said:


> Hello Ann in Ca,
> I am 1K on United Airlines, and one of the  perks is that anyone gold and up  can  transfer 50,000 points per year to their  Marriott account, and those points count towards lifetime . It usually takes 7 to 10 business days to clear, and then lifetime points go up by 50,000 points.
> Here is the link   https://secure.unitedmileageplus.com/reg/rewards_plus/index.html
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 4, 2018)

mav said:


> Hello Ann in Ca,
> I am 1K on United Airlines, and one of the  perks is that anyone gold and up  can  transfer 50,000 points per year to their  Marriott account, and those points count towards lifetime . It usually takes 7 to 10 business days to clear, and then lifetime points go up by 50,000 points.
> Here is the link   https://secure.unitedmileageplus.com/reg/rewards_plus/index.html
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! Will try that!
Ann


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 4, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> If you're Marriott Platinum, you can register for RewardsPlus. This will get you United Silver, which will let you do the same. I transferred 50K last year, and just started the process for another 50K this year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


.   Thanks! He’s Silver with United now due to MR Platinum so will try to use that. I’m just starting to use the new TUG board again and hope the replies show up where intended!
Ann


----------



## frank808 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ann in CA said:


> Thanks! He was  Gold with United from Platinum premier one year, but think he is only Silver now. Will check it out. Will see what I can do!
> Ann


Getting gold status on United by being plat premiere just started in 2017.  Your husband should still be gold until Feb 2018.  At least my United account still shows me as gold.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rthib (Jan 5, 2018)

Ann in CA said:


> .   Thanks! He’s Silver with United now due to MR Platinum so will try to use that. I’m just starting to use the new TUG board again and hope the replies show up where intended!
> Ann


Don't forget to get your Platinum status match at SPG, then apply for Crossover rewards on Delta which gets you perks and upgrade there too.


----------



## icydog (Jan 5, 2018)

I would never convert Mileage Plus miles to Marriott Reward Points. You lose too much in value that way. According to the ThePointsGuy.com its not a great idea as you can see from this excerpted paragraph. 
All United elite members (including Premier Silver flyers) can convert up to 50,000 MileagePlus miles each calendar year to Marriott Rewards points at a 1:1 ratio. Unfortunately, this isn’t a spectacular value proposition. TPG pegs United miles at 1.5 cents apiece in his most recent valuations, while Marriott Rewards points come in at just 0.7 cents apiece. You’re thus giving up more than half of the value of your miles if you go this route.


----------



## mav (Jan 5, 2018)

icydog said:


> I would never convert Mileage Plus miles to Marriott Reward Points. You lose too much in value that way. According to the ThePointsGuy.com its not a great idea as you can see from this excerpted paragraph.
> All United elite members (including Premier Silver flyers) can convert up to 50,000 MileagePlus miles each calendar year to Marriott Rewards points at a 1:1 ratio. Unfortunately, this isn’t a spectacular value proposition. TPG pegs United miles at 1.5 cents apiece in his most recent valuations, while Marriott Rewards points come in at just 0.7 cents apiece. You’re thus giving up more than half of the value of your miles if you go this route.



  Hi icydog,
    I appreciate the info. I have tons of miles because I am working on million miler, so I don't use my miles for flights, only upgrades. I can only transfer  50,000 a year anyway.  We flew 187,000 miles last year, and most years do about that so I have lots of miles. Million miler has been a long time coming, but we should hit it this year. Marriott lifetime Platinum has taken awhile too. Before we retired our jobs did not require travel, so all of this has been on our dime.  I do have to say I have enjoyed out timeshares, but I LOVE hotels! Marriott, Hilton, IHG, yes I do. It doesn't take long to get spoiled by room upgrades, fabulous maid service, clean sheets and towels, complimentary breakfast and lounge access, etc.   We are heading back to Jerusalem this April to spend 10 nights at the Waldorf Astoria for free, using hotel points. I would never have been able to stay at a Waldorf Astoria if not for points. I can't wait! And it includes complimentary breakfast. I have heard the breakfast buffet at that hotel is legendary .  We stay at the lower priced hotels and redeem at high end.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 6, 2018)

Ann in CA said:


> ....... they told me that points transferred from my account to his would not count toward Lifetime....


That is absolutely not true.  All points going into your Marriott Rewards account count toward Lifetime levels with the single exception of transfers from SPG to Marriott.  My wife is working toward Lifetime Platinum and every year for the past 4-5 years we have transferred 50,000 points from my account to hers, most recently earlier this week.  Those points have always counted.  They are also deducted from my lifetime totals, which is not important to us because I have nearly 7 million lifetime points.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 6, 2018)

Congratulations now I have a new goal to shoot for in the years to come.


----------



## mav (Jan 6, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> That is absolutely not true.  All points going into your Marriott Rewards account count toward Lifetime levels with the single exception of transfers from SPG to Marriott.  My wife is working toward Lifetime Platinum and every year for the past 4-5 years we have transferred 50,000 points from my account to hers, most recently earlier this week.  Those points have always counted.  They are also deducted from my lifetime totals, which is not important to us because I have nearly 7 million lifetime points.


  WOW! How did you amass so many lifetime points?? That is amazing! That's great your wife is now working towards lifetime, since it doesn't transfer.


----------



## TimGolobic (Jan 6, 2018)

Let's start an offshoot thread.

As of this morning, 2035 nights, and 5,035,927 points lifetime. I will concede that much of that is from credit card spend and bonus nights credit. Pay your HOA dues with your MR Visa card and earn the 5x bonus.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 6, 2018)

icydog said:


> I would never convert Mileage Plus miles to Marriott Reward Points. You lose too much in value that way. According to the ThePointsGuy.com its not a great idea as you can see from this excerpted paragraph.
> All United elite members (including Premier Silver flyers) can convert up to 50,000 MileagePlus miles each calendar year to Marriott Rewards points at a 1:1 ratio. Unfortunately, this isn’t a spectacular value proposition. TPG pegs United miles at 1.5 cents apiece in his most recent valuations, while Marriott Rewards points come in at just 0.7 cents apiece. You’re thus giving up more than half of the value of your miles if you go this route.



It depends. I hear and mostly accept the valuation argument. However, it depends on what you value. I value reaching lifetime platinum this year (prior to the merge) more than having the 50K miles. I will not make it without transferring miles so those miles are more valuable when converted to points. It's still iffy after the 50K transfer, but at least I have a shot at achieving it this year.  Besides, some of these will end up right back as miles when I get my next travel package.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

Husband hit Platinum this year. Had a LOT of traveling until retirement in 6/16. We still have over 1,000,000 points. Trying to decide where in the world to go.


----------



## catharsis (Jan 7, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> If there is such a discrepancy, I will book Cat 1-5 travel package first before upgrading to Cat 9 in the future.  In the past I just booked a straight Cat 9 travel package.


Known issue/trick for some time - I think only related to 5 night packages though so discussion on FT about it has been limited.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 7, 2018)

catharsis said:


> Known issue/trick for some time - I think only related to 5 night packages though so discussion on FT about it has been limited.


Is it only for cat 9? Cat 8 seems normal.


----------



## l0410z (Jan 10, 2018)

l0410z said:


> First congratulations....I seem to have the opposite challenge than many.  I have 2.4M points and only 583 nights credit.  I traded my Monarch for points (130k) 4 times when they had a 480k travel package for  4 round trip tickets anywhere but not sure how I got to the 2.4 number.  It will take me 4 or 5 years to get to 750.  They keep gifting me platinum since 2013 after achieving it in 2012.  I got to 53 nights in 2017. I was once gifted platimnum with only 50 nights but my gut tells me with the purchase of Starwood, my gifting streak has ended.



I just got a snail mail that told me that "even though you stayed fewer nights than required,  we  are pleased to renew your platinum elite status for 2018 as a thank you for your incredible locality."  6th year in a row I have been gifted.  Only 167 more nights for lifetime platinum status.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 10, 2018)

We just got the same notification in the mail today.  Since we are already Platinum by being Presidential level, it appears their computer systems haven't been programed to recognize that we're already there.  We won't be lifetime platinum for another 2-3 years.  As far as I can tell, the only thing that lifetime buys us is the ability to have my wife get the platinum from presidential and I eventually have the lifetime platinum.  Since we appear to be permanently attached, I haven't seen the advantage.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jan 12, 2018)

I have the nights, but not the points.  Those night values 20-30 years ago just don't help as much as the value of stays today.  Recently retired, I won't be able to keep the points accumulating like the past.


----------



## TXTortoise (Jan 12, 2018)

Sidebar...but about Marriott Level benefits.  I'm a lowly Gold member and my wife is silver.  She has convention travel this year that is hosted at a Marriott hotel.  Can I book the room in her name with my Marriott number on the record, giving her the minor Gold benefits?

As the rooms are at a discounted convention vs rack rate I'm not even sure she or I would get points credit, but might get the status benefits, but thought I'd check here for guidance.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 12, 2018)

mav said:


> WOW! How did you amass so many lifetime points?? That is amazing! That's great your wife is now working towards lifetime, since it doesn't transfer.


I have been accumulating Marriott Rewards points since about 1985 (called Honored Guest Awards back then), so I have had 32 years in the program to accumulate points.  We also owned 2 Sabal Palms weeks for over 20 years starting in 1987, and all but twice we exchanged them for MR points (220,000 points a year adds up fast).  We sold Sabal Palms (a great resort by the way) when the MR exchange option became unattractive due to maintenance fee increases and MR program devaluation.


----------



## dneveu (Jan 12, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> Sidebar...but about Marriott Level benefits.  I'm a lowly Gold member and my wife is silver.  She has convention travel this year that is hosted at a Marriott hotel.  Can I book the room in her name with my Marriott number on the record, giving her the minor Gold benefits?
> 
> As the rooms are at a discounted convention vs rack rate I'm not even sure she or I would get points credit, but might get the status benefits, but thought I'd check here for guidance.




I am a platinum and my husband is silver.  In the past I have booked rooms online under my number as related to an occasional trip for him.  Then I’d call the platinum line and ask to have his name also put on the reservation.  He never had a problem checking in and generally was granted my benefits


----------



## mav (Jan 15, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> I have been accumulating Marriott Rewards points since about 1985 (called Honored Guest Awards back then), so I have had 32 years in the program to accumulate points.  We also owned 2 Sabal Palms weeks for over 20 years starting in 1987, and all but twice we exchanged them for MR points (220,000 points a year adds up fast).  We sold Sabal Palms (a great resort by the way) when the MR exchange option became unattractive due to maintenance fee increases and MR program devaluation.


 
    VERY nice!!!! Congrats , they were a very smart buy!


----------



## catharsis (Jan 15, 2018)

woohoo - lifetime plat just appeared in my online view today when the 2017 rollover nights pushed me over the edge.

Obviously I knew it was coming but it's a nice feeling to have nevertheless.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes me too, I have just received an email this morning
EMBRACE A LIFETIME OF MOMENTS.
You did it, Barry – Platinum Elite Status is yours for life. Here's to a lifetime of adventures together!
(mind you, when I sign in to my account it still says “Renew your Platinum Elite at 75 nights!”)


----------



## l0410z (Jan 16, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> I have been accumulating Marriott Rewards points since about 1985 (called Honored Guest Awards back then), so I have had 32 years in the program to accumulate points.  We also owned 2 Sabal Palms weeks for over 20 years starting in 1987, and all but twice we exchanged them for MR points (220,000 points a year adds up fast).  We sold Sabal Palms (a great resort by the way) when the MR exchange option became unattractive due to maintenance fee increases and MR program devaluation.



Just to give a quantitative perspective of what you saying....I purchased at the Monarch Marriott resale in 1995. My MF was $420 and I could  get 130,000 MR every year.  Very few hotels were above a cat 5 and I think cat 6 was the highest it went.  For about 440,000 points, you could get a travel package of  4 round trip tickets to anywhere AA or an AA partner flew in the world.    You got two weeks in any Cat 5 hotel and a Hertz discount that at the time was better than my IBM corperate discount.  In 2001, my family did a 3 week London, Paris, Madrid and  Malaga trip.  I drove round trip to Malaga from Madrid.   The flights were on BA NY to London and Back from Madrid.  All  were non stop.  The trip was mostly funded by Reward points.

I haven't exchanged for points since 2001. I do not remember the year Marriott started crediting timeshare stays but I have 2.4 lifetime points and only 583 lifetime stays. As posted earlier, I was platinum in 2011 and have been gifted it since 2012 always having staying  between 50 and 65 nights.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 16, 2018)

l0410z said:


> Just to give a quantitative perspective of what you saying....I purchased at the Monarch Marriott resale in 1995. My MF was $420 and I could  get 130,000 MR every year.  Very few hotels were above a cat 5 and I think cat 6 was the highest it went.  For about 440,000 points, you could get a travel package of  4 round trip tickets to anywhere AA or AA partner flew in the world.    You got two weeks in any Cat 5 hotel and a Hertz discount that at the time was better than my IBM corperate discount.  In 2001, my family did a 3 week London, Paris, Madrid and  Malaga trip.  I drove round trip to Malaga from Madrid.   The flights were on BA NY to London and Back from Madrid.  All  were non stop.  The trip was mostly funded by Reward points.


Yes, back in the day even buying from the developer was a good INVESTMENT.  You got full value for a week's ownership by trading for MR points, a much better vale in many cases than actually staying at the timeshare resort.  In the 5-10 years before you purchased, the value of the MR packages was even a bit greater.  As recently as 10 years ago a Sabal Palms red week was selling for something like $23,000 through Marriott Resales, with good demand and almost no waiting list (cost me $13,700 to buy in 1987 from the developer).  But all that changed about 10-12 years ago.  We sold back to Marriott about 8-9 years ago for something like $11,000 net (I would have to look up the exact price).  Today these units are selling for only $2,000 or a bit more.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 16, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> Yes, back in the day even buying from the developer was a good INVESTMENT.  You got full value for a week's ownership by trading for MR points, a much better vale in many cases than actually staying at the timeshare resort.  In the 5-10 years before you purchased, the value of the MR packages was even a bit greater.  As recently as 10 years ago a Sabal Palms red week was selling for something like $23,000 through Marriott Resales, with good demand and almost no waiting list (cost me $13,700 to buy in 1987 from the developer).  But all that changed about 10-12 years ago.  We sold back to Marriott about 8-9 years ago for something like $11,000 net (I would have to look up the exact price).  Today these units are selling for only $2,000 or a bit more.



I'd say 12 years is about right when things changed because 2005 was the last direct unit I bought, a MOW plat+ OS week for  $32k and i recall getting about 440k points.  That would translate into multiple travel packages and a  1st class trip to Maui.   Next time I went to consider a direct deal, within 12 months, I think a GO plat the points offers  were 50% of what they were and i knew then I'd never make another direct purchase again and haven't.


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 18, 2018)

Tomorrow when I pay my 2018 maintenance fees on my Marriott Chase card I will achieve lifetime gold. I am Executive status with legacy DC points so have platinum anyway. I’ve been fortunate to meet the 75 night threshold these past six or seven years for platinum status with nights and ended up with Platinum Premier last year. My question is besides a little gift (a nice iPhone lightning charge cord set) for plat premier and the extra bonus points when spending at a Marriott facility are their any other major differences between gold & platinum status?


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 19, 2018)

Ann in CA said:


> Congratulations! How would I transfer United Points to Marriott? We have funneled points to my husband’s account and he should already be Lifetime. However, they told me that points transferred from my account to his would not count toward Lifetime, and when we put my number as primary owner on MVC account last year, all MVC points have gone to me so he did not finish up the points requirement last year. We have several options for transferring airline points but didn’t realize we could do that. Do have United in his name. Also, thought I would get the SPG card for him, so good to know those can’t be transferred. Thanks for all the great info!



Thanks again.  Transferred the 50,000 United points to my husband's account online relatively easily once I switched from iPhone to computer.  They have not shown up yet but it said they'd take 7-12 (?) days, so am sure they'll show up soon.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2018)

curbysplace said:


> Tomorrow when I pay my 2018 maintenance fees on my Marriott Chase card I will achieve lifetime gold. I am Executive status with legacy DC points so have platinum anyway. I’ve been fortunate to meet the 75 night threshold these past six or seven years for platinum status with nights and ended up with Platinum Premier last year. My question is besides a little gift (a nice iPhone lightning charge cord set) for plat premier and the extra bonus points when spending at a Marriott facility are their any other major differences between gold & platinum status?


How will paying your MFs on the card help you achieve lifetime status tomorrow (Friday)? If it will get you over the required points threshold, it will take a statement run of the card before the points post. So it may take a while before the status is actually recognized.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 20, 2018)

curbysplace said:


> I am Executive status with legacy DC points so have platinum anyway.



Executive status is only Gold.  Need Presidential status to get Platinum.


----------



## RoverJohn (Jan 24, 2018)

I just came into Marriott Rewards Platinum from my SPG Platinum level membership and linking the rewards accounts. What is the difference between being at a Platinum Level in Marriott and being a Lifetime Platinum in Marriott? And I don't remember a "Lifetime" distinction in SPG. But I am sure I will enjoy the benefits in both systems. 

I also read something about becoming a Silver Level in United when you are a Platinum Member in Marriott? Is there any truth to this or was it something that was in place a few years ago and is not shuttered.
     John


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 24, 2018)

RoverJohn said:


> I just came into Marriott Rewards Platinum from my SPG Platinum level membership and linking the rewards accounts. What is the difference between being at a Platinum Level in Marriott and being a Lifetime Platinum in Marriott? And I don't remember a "Lifetime" distinction in SPG. But I am sure I will enjoy the benefits in both systems.
> 
> I also read something about becoming a Silver Level in United when you are a Platinum Member in Marriott? Is there any truth to this or was it something that was in place a few years ago and is not shuttered.
> John


Platinum/Gold/Silver Lifetime designations are given to those who achieved it through stays (nights) and points (earned), that status never goes away. Platinum without the Lifetime desingation can go away.  Say you stay at Marriott hotels/resorts for 75 nights one year, the following year if you stayed fewer nights, your status may be dropped.  Same thing with those who obtained Platinum status through purchase of timeshare to get them to that level.  If the owner decides to get rid of the timeshare, that Platinum status will be dropped.

Platinum member in Marriott does get you Silver status in United, but you need to activate it.  You do that through Marriott.com/reward site.  If you cannot find the page, try searching for it.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 25, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Thank you!  I called a regular number a couple of days to make a reservation for Singapore Marriott and it was not a pleasant experience.  I will try this next week as I have another reservation to make for Hong Kong and when the reservation window opens up.


Why not just book online and save yourself this hassle with the agents.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 25, 2018)

MALC9990 said:


> Why not just book online and save yourself this hassle with the agents.


That question was asked already above your post.  The issue is that you cannot attach a travel package certificate online.  It will pull another block of points if you do so online.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 25, 2018)

RoverJohn said:


> I also read something about becoming a Silver Level in United when you are a Platinum Member in Marriott? Is there any truth to this or was it something that was in place a few years ago and is not shuttered.
> John



It's true. They seem to switch me from Gold to Silver and back, so I'm not sure of the exact rules, but I just checked today because I booked a rare United flight and I'm listed as Gold. I think I flew them once last year. 

Also, now that Sheraton is joining the Marriott family, you also get some benefits with Delta. I don't fly them often either, but I found the link on the Sheraton website last year and signed up after Sheraton matched my Marriott status.

Sheila


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 27, 2018)

sfwilshire said:


> Also, now that Sheraton is joining the Marriott family, you also get some benefits with Delta. I don't fly them often either, but I found the link on the Sheraton website last year and signed up after Sheraton matched my Marriott status.
> 
> Sheila



I just enjoyed a free upgrade to Delta Comfort+ on an international flight (saved $114) doing the same thing. If I recall correctly the SPG to Delta is called Crossover Rewards.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> I just enjoyed a free upgrade to Delta Comfort+ on an international flight (saved $114) doing the same thing. If I recall correctly the SPG to Delta is called Crossover Rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Nice!  I don't see any status change on Delta Skymiles end other than it says we are registered for the Crossover.  Does yours show something else on the Delta site?


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Nice!  I don't see any status change on Delta Skymiles end other than it says we are registered for the Crossover.  Does yours show something else on the Delta site?


Not on the site.  After I checked in, the boarding pass reflected Crossover Rewards.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 27, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> Not on the site.  After I checked in, the boarding pass reflected Crossover Rewards.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 28, 2018)

sfwilshire said:


> It's true. They seem to switch me from Gold to Silver and back, so I'm not sure of the exact rules, but I just checked today because I booked a rare United flight and I'm listed as Gold. I think I flew them once last year.


My guess is that your MR account changed from Platinum to Platinum Premier or vice versa.  Marriott Platinum gets United Silver.  Marriott Platinum Premier (a higher unpublished category of elite) gets United Gold.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 29, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> My guess is that your MR account changed from Platinum to Platinum Premier or vice versa.  Marriott Platinum gets United Silver.  Marriott Platinum Premier (a higher unpublished category of elite) gets United Gold.


You are probably correct. My Platinum Premier status comes and goes for no apparent reason also. I earned it the first year with about 170 Marriott nights, but since then, I sometimes have it without a lot of stays.

On the other hand, a co-worker always shows United Gold and has never been Platinum Premier. So, who knows. As long as I get my free bag, I'm not too concerned.

Sheila


----------



## Safti (Jan 29, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> For the 1-night freebie that is given for the Marriott Visa, you can use that to attach to an online reward booking.  For travel packages, there is not a way to attach it.
> 
> Back in Nov, I did not have enough for both a Cat 8 and Cat 9 so I booked two Cat 1-5 5-night travel packages, wanting to use them in Dec 2018 in Singapore (Cat 8) and Hong Kong (Cat 9).  I needed the United Airlines points plus wanting to get their 25K bonus.
> 
> ...


I always get a category 5 Travel Package and then upgrade. To upgrade from a cat 5 to cat 6 is 15K MR points, to move to a cat 7 is 35K points, to move from a cat 5 to cat 8 is 65K points.


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 2, 2018)

I went into my United account today to see if I could get better seats for Monday's flight and saw that they had dropped me from Gold to Silver Elite in the last week or so. While I was on hold waiting to ask exactly how the Marriott Status Match works, I found the terms and conditions on the United website. It says that both Platinum and Platinum Premier get Mileage Plus Silver Status. Don't know if that's different from prior years. If it isn't, not sure how I and my co-workers have Gold part of the time even though we don't fly them often.

I did find the 2016 email welcoming me to Gold status in early February, so maybe they review them at the start of every year and we get upgraded by some magic.

b. To register your request for complimentary MileagePlus Premier Silver status: A Marriott Rewards member must hold an active, validated account with either Platinum Elite or Platinum Premier Elite status in the Marriott Rewards Program (and/or The Ritz Carlton Rewards Program). If so validated by Marriott Rewards, the Marriott Rewards member will be able to register to receive complimentary MileagePlus Premier Silver status through the RewardsPlus Program. Marriott Rewards members who hold Gold Elite, Silver Elite, or basic status in the Marriott Rewards Program (and/or The Ritz Carlton Rewards Program) are not eligible to register for complimentary MileagePlus Premier Silver status or any other status in the MileagePlus Program through the RewardsPlus Program.


----------



## rthib (Feb 2, 2018)

PP was gold last year. No announcement but all the T&C on both side do not say anything about gold this year for PP.


----------

